# Very Funny



## thetruth (Aug 7, 2007)

I know Ashida Kim has been done to death but this is funny






Cheers
Sam:asian:

I personally wouldn't waste a second putting a video like this together but I will laugh at someone else's.


----------



## thetruth (Aug 9, 2007)

The vid was removed.   The esteemed Mr Kim obviously didn't find it amusing


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------

